# What Trolling Motor would you get?



## Z-Man (Apr 2, 2008)

Guys, 

I am new to boating, so any suggestions would be appreciated. Here is my situation. I have a new Tracker 1436 ... I sold my canoe to help pay for this. 

Anyway, I have a Minn Kota 30# transom mounted trolling motor. It would push my canoe nicely, but when I tried it out on the boat it was really slow of course. Also, with the wind this past weekend I could not go more than 100 yards before being turned around. 

I figure that I need a bigger trolling motor for this summer. What would you suggest ... under $350.00? Or should I keep the 30# motor? Honestly, I really don't care for speed, just need to get from Point A to Point B and back. 

I need to save for a trailer, so I do not want to go overboard on a motor. Once I have a trailer, I'll look for an outboard.

Thanks
Z


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you plan on gong with a foot controlled unit? How long before you get the outboard and trailer? If you can save the money and get the outboard fairly soon, I would go that route.


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2008)

I seen on ebay trialers for $350 delivered. I dont know anything about them, But you might want to take a look.

Go to ebay and type in jon boat trailer.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 2, 2008)

I probably won't get a trailer until the fall or next spring. I spent my annual bonus on a few Thomspon Center toys. 

I am not sure on having a foot controlled unit. I never had one before, so I do not know the pros and cons. I am just used to paddling a canoe when I am by myself and used the motor when I brought my kids along.

Z


----------



## pbw (Apr 2, 2008)

I've got a Bass Pro Shops® Prowler™ T45/36 Trolling Motor, so far it works great. Watch your local store and they go on sale.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 3, 2008)

a lot of marine dealers and cabelas have factory reconditioned minn kotas. the come in a new box and when you open it the motor looks brand new in every way. in my opinion they are a bargain. the answer to your question is get the most foot pounds of thrust you can afford. atleast 40 lbs. as far as a boat trailer goes watch the bushes and the back yards. if a guy watches long enough he will run across empty boat trailers setting around. the trailer i have now cost 75 bucks for trailer. 4 bucks for new 2x4 scrap marine carpet free 22 bucks for a new light kit and about a dollars worth of grease to repack the wheel bearings. also harbor frieght has a boat trailer that would do a good job on a 1436 if you weren't trying to tow down the b.a.s.s. trail or something .


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. 

I decided to sell my Minn Kota #30 motor and get another Minn Kota, but with a #55 thrust. They currently have a $60 rebate offer on the transom mounted Edura. Since the price is in my range and I'll have some cash on hand to find a used trailer.


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## russo (Apr 6, 2008)

im tempted by the endura 55 and $60 rebate too, let us know how you like it


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 16, 2008)

I sold my MK Endura #30 and I picked up an Endura #55 at Gander Mountain. 

It'll be a week or two before I can test it on the water. Somehow I broke a leaf spring on my truck and it ruptured my gas tank. I think the leaf spring was defective, but on the bright side I got a deal on the motor. I paid $239 + Tax, but I'll receive the $60 rebate and I had a $10 gift card from Gander Mountain Corp. 

I'll post how well it works when I get it back on the water.


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2008)

Z-Man said:


> I sold my MK Endura #30 and I picked up an Endura #55 at Gander Mountain.
> 
> It'll be a week or two before I can test it on the water. Somehow I broke a leaf spring on my truck and it ruptured my gas tank. I think the leaf spring was defective, but on the bright side I got a deal on the motor. I paid $239 + Tax, but I'll receive the $60 rebate and I had a $10 gift card from Gander Mountain Corp.
> 
> I'll post how well it works when I get it back on the water.



Awesome deal on the motor, Sorry about the truck!


----------



## russo (Apr 16, 2008)

that endura rebate action is tough to pass up
im probably going to grab a 55


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Make sure you get it before 6/15/08 and that the camo motors do not apply to the rebate.


----------



## bluegillfisher (Apr 21, 2008)

I just put the 50 lb endura on my 14' jon. Last year I used a very small minakota that was used on the stern on my canoe.
The 50lb pushes the boat much faster and it has reverse--the old one just had two speeds.
I picked up a 50 amp circuit breaker to use on it. 

I know that most guys buy a bow trolling motor, but I stay by the tiller motor when I fish so I got another transom motor, plus I also have a voice controlled front model that will take me right under a tree to retrieve a hung lure. The problem with the voice controlled model, is not listening to me when the fish are biting!


----------



## Z-Man (May 3, 2008)

Well, I tried out my 55# motor today. It was raining and windy and the motor moved the boat pretty well. I am glad that I got it. I ran it at full speed for about 1 hr before the battery began to die out. I have a 24DC6 that I got from Walmart a few years ago that I was using. I'll probably get 2 new batteries and link them together before I go out again.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 4, 2008)

bluegillfisher said:


> I also have a voice controlled front model that will take me right under a tree to retrieve a hung lure. The problem with the voice controlled model, is not listening to me when the fish are biting!



I used to *be* a voice controlled motor :lol:


----------



## Fish-On (May 16, 2008)

I found the endura 50 on sale 199.99 plus the 60 rebate I had to get it.My 27lb was sooooooo slow lol. I heard from a guy at my work that 2 motorcycle type batteries last longer than 1 deep cycle? HMM anyone know what he is talking about? I may have misunderstood


----------

